# This is why you wear a helmet.



## Daemon[CRO] (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Hahaha I saw this and yes it is exactly why you wear a helmet JUST in case a 400lb African Antelope decides to put the hurt on you.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

this is also why you shouldn't wear bright racer boy lycra in the friggin jungle!


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

This is why you wear full body armor and carry a rifle


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

In Africa even the prey animals see humans as prey


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Is what the antelope did poaching? An opportunity kill? gang related? how would we classify this?


----------



## Moonshine Willie (Oct 21, 2009)

53119 said:


> this is also why you shouldn't wear bright racer boy lycra in the friggin jungle!


This is why it's best to curl up into a tight little ball in a dark protected corner of your home and never go outside.


----------



## Daemon[CRO] (Jul 14, 2010)

mojojojoaf said:


> Gang related?


Gotta be gang related, initiation ritual. This animal is now part of a higher echelon in the African community.


----------



## jmike1487 (May 18, 2010)

I want that Jeep Kit so bad!!!


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

Moonshine Willie said:


> This is why it's best to curl up into a tight little ball in a dark protected corner of your home and never go outside.


...my fail. your personal experience trumps my observation. it's pretty nice outside, eh?


----------



## Keto (Jul 26, 2011)

Holy shyte!


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

minor penalty..charging/leaving your feet on a hit, 2 minutes in the box.


----------



## yeareally (Oct 10, 2011)

so freakin awesome


----------



## Moonshine Willie (Oct 21, 2009)

53119 said:


> ...my fail. your personal experience trumps my observation. it's pretty nice outside, eh?


Outside is a foreign, dangerous place with that pesky thing called the sun that makes your skin turn all red. Oh, and there's animals out there too that are just waiting to kill us.


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

Rudster said:


> minor penalty..charging/leaving your feet on a hit, 2 minutes in the box.


At the very least a double minor (charging, unsportsmanlike) and possibly a charging major (due to getting air) and a game misconduct. Shanny's gonna hand out a hefty suspension for that one!


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

this is not why I wear a helmet.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

Moonshine Willie said:


> Outside is a foreign, dangerous place with that pesky thing called the sun that makes your skin turn all red. Oh, and there's animals out there too that are just waiting to kill us.


 Outside is a magazine. saw plenty of that pesky thing and animals growing up in pacific islands and on a light box where illuminated moving images were transmitted. I don't get red but sharks do love tropical sun with high spf and a light hint of coconut ...

lycra is the culprit... for me is best kept in a tight little ball in a dark corner at any house atleast when i go mtnbkng...with animals who kill kill kill!


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

boxman12 said:


> At the very least a double minor (charging, unsportsmanlike) and possibly a charging major (due to getting air) and a game misconduct. Shanny's gonna hand out a hefty suspension for that one!


:lol:


----------



## saint urho (Aug 24, 2011)

I like my fellow hosers relating this to a hockey hit. It seems more of a pass interference call to me.. 15 yards and an automatic first down.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

could it be more of a pre-"metta world peace" b-ball move into the stands?


----------



## Gorky_Park (Oct 7, 2011)

wow


----------



## jmike1487 (May 18, 2010)

Someone tell me where I can get that Jeep Kit from? lol.. I saw this and want to 
add it to my collection..


----------



## ToniZg (Sep 26, 2011)

we shouldnt laugh to poor's man accident, but still... roftlmao


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

What's SBW doing in Africa?


----------



## digitalmarker (Feb 8, 2010)

Brutal


----------



## DECIM8 (Jul 13, 2011)

Before the incident in question the antelope was heard yelling to his friends, "Y'all watch this!".


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

that antelope has a career in football.


----------



## RRZNagas (Oct 22, 2011)

naw, the antelope said, "hold mah beer earl, and watch this!"


----------



## coolny29 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks like he got lucky. Truthfully, I'd be more worried about what would come over to check me out now that I was injured...


----------



## bonuut (Oct 30, 2011)

That was pretty...just wow. Ouch man! Are they alright??


----------



## willywilly (Mar 19, 2011)

BAM! This is why u use Gopro cams. Makes for great vids.


----------



## JJ Mars (Jul 1, 2011)

Dude....I am freaking laughing out load.....can't catch my breath.....nice post!:thumbsup:


----------



## BikingFam (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Horn to helmet contact. 15yd penalty automatic first down.


----------



## cpgr (Dec 8, 2011)

HAhah insane!!!


----------



## wittym (Dec 1, 2011)

still can't believe this video went so viral!!!!
awesome shot!


----------



## mikejohnmillar (Dec 15, 2011)

this happened to me on the way to work as well


----------

